
Now Live: Webinar about GDPR from EITDigital - dolfje
https://eitdigitalx.eu/gdpr/webinar-may-9-2018
======
dolfje
As the deadline of GDPR is near, you can recheck your knowledge. It is
required to enter you email address. But we will only use it once to provide
you about one upcoming course about GDPR. The webinar itself is hosted on
Zoom.

